
Media Central Corp Merges Editorial with Sales and Marketing - 52-6F-62
https://twitter.com/goldsbie/status/1270787964587716609
======
52-6F-62
Direct link to the press release [https://www.mediacentralcorp.com/an-open-
letter-to-sharehold...](https://www.mediacentralcorp.com/an-open-letter-to-
shareholders-from-the-ceo/)

NOW and the Georgia Straight were once culturally important magazines in
Canada. This is deeply upsetting news in the publishing industry.

